# Will a pregnant doe still stand to breed?



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi all  New to the forum. I bought a Nigerian dwarf buck about 4 months ago and the first day I put him in with my 3 does everything went great. All of them were in heat, he was in rut, and all were bred multiple times. So then I decided I would just leave the buck in with them since I already had their breeding dates and that way I could hold off on buying him a companion. Well they are exactly 1 month out from their due dates and while i was sitting outside with them I noticed some mucous discharge on my girl, Gloria. Didn't think too much of it then a little later my buck just walks up to her and she starts wagging her tail and she stands for him to breed her! Then they go their seprate ways. I'm pretty sure he did penatrate her. But he hasn't been pestering her at all and she hadn't been paying much attention to him. It was completely random. So after 4 months could she not have taken this whole time? Or does this happen sometimes even when their pregnant? She is a first timer and I know he has at least one of my other goats pregnant (well, pretty sure. She shows early). Really flabbergasted since I've been so excited for these babies and it's only 4 weeks away and then I see this happen. Lol! Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Does will have discharge when pregnant and secrete hormones. This could be what your buck was interested in. You need to remove your buck from your pregnant does. Trying to breed them now can cause abortion.
Do any of your does have udders developing? If you aren't sure if they are pregnant, send in blood to test for pregnancy.


----------



## Ambernd_4711 (Feb 17, 2017)

One doe is starting to get udders. The other 2 that are first timers I think are starting to but it's hard to tell just yet. I was going to separate them from the buck in a week or 2 as the new buckling I'm getting won't be ready until march to keep him company. And since he hasn't been harassing the girls. Hate to leave him by himself. But I guess I may have to if he's jeopardizing their pregnancies. It was Gloria's tail wagging that really threw me off though. Even if it was just the scent of her hormones she would still stand for him and wag her tail?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Possibly. I have a doe that gets very affectionate into her pregnancy.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He shouldn't be too lonely if he shares a fenceline with the does. And hormones make does do CUH-RAZY things when they're pregnant (I think it's all just to make us people nuts with worry!).


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have had it happen. I was worried she might deliver early because of it but she did not. (And he really nailed her.) I have also seen a doe bred and then bred a couple of months later and have the babies on the first due date.
Yep! They like to keep us guessing.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a doe that let the buck casually do his thing no matter how far along she was. He never aborted her and some days they really went at it. Now I didn't much like the whole think so I took her away when she started to show signs that she really was bred. 
But if you reach down and actually feel her udder you will be able to tell if she is making one or not. There will be a big of firmness to it not just skin or nothing. When you feel and If she is making a udder you will know what I'm talking about 
But keeping them apart I think he will be just fine by himself for a month. It actually might make him even more happy when his little friend comes along and not have the whole 'all those girls are mine and your trying to take them away' attitude going on


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a doe that always is teasing the buck - she is very big right now and due next month. Stands at the bucks gate tail wagging. 
I personally would never leave the buck with my does. My breeding are a five minute deal. Put the doe in a penned area - take the buck to her and after the breeding I put him back home. Mark the calendar and keep an eye out for the 19-21 days after breeding. Also marked on the calendar who to keep an eye on.


----------

